# All Inclusive for Family



## Wendy (Mar 27, 2006)

I did a search for all-inclusive resorts, but want to get a bit more information.
Next year my two daughters will be 13, 12 and my son will be 10.  We are thinking of either a family-oriented cruise or going to an all-inclusive   Carribean resort.  We have been looking at St. Martin, St. Lucia and the Dominican Republic, however, we haven't researched any other islands.  We obviously want to vacation where we all can find things we like to do.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.  

Wendy


----------



## Cat (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any reasons that you have decided on those islands in particular? St Martin and St Lucia will be be more expensive than the Dominican Republic, and a totally different experience. If you're considering the DR, I would suggest Mexico. The Mayan Riviera, Playa del Carmen, or Cozumel come to mind. They're in the western Caribbean. Mexico gives a lot of bang for the buck.

In either MX or DR, I would suggest you look into Occidental Resorts, including the Allegro Resorts. They are very consistent and do a very good job with both the food/drink and entertainment. There's a wide range of resorts for any budget.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 27, 2006)

Cat is right- either an AI in Eastern Mex or the DR. St. Maarten is the gourmet capital of the caribbean and the LAST place you'd want to go AI- and the choices in SXM are pretty limited for AI


----------



## Wendy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Dominican*

Thanks so much for your feedback!  I'm wondering what resorts you recommend in the Dominican Republic?  My daughter was liking the "Occidental Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata" which seems to be one of the ones Cat suggested.  As I said before, my main concern is that my kids can go off and do some activities....Fly, be free!  I love this stage, finally I don't have to sit in the kitty pool!  (This will be a real vacation for me too, can you tell?)  

 

Wendy


----------



## BethH (Mar 27, 2006)

*Debbies DR Travel Page*



			
				Wendy said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your feedback!  I'm wondering what resorts you recommend in the Dominican Republic?  My daughter was liking the "Occidental Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata" which seems to be one of the ones Cat suggested.  As I said before, my main concern is that my kids can go off and do some activities....Fly, be free!  I love this stage, finally I don't have to sit in the kitty pool!  (This will be a real vacation for me too, can you tell?)
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy



I vote for the Mayan Riviera too but choose not to go AI in Mexico, preferring the restaurants in Playa Del Carmen to the buffets.  If you decide on the Dominican Republic, be sure to check out DR resort reviews on TUG (membership required) and here   http://www.debbiesdominicantravel.com/ .  There are a lot of great AI options in the Dominican Republic and the beaches are fabulous!  No matter where you decide to spend your vacation have a great time!  ...and I know what you mean about the children's ages..it is a treat not to have watch them like a hawk and AI is nice for that reason, lots of organized safe activities for them to enjoy.  

Beth


----------



## Wendy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Beth*

I'm confused...where is the Mayan Riviera??

Wendy


----------



## Wendy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Mayan Riviera*

Where it the Mayan Riviera again??

Wendy


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 27, 2006)

It's in Mexico, just south of Cancun.


----------

